# alterinformatique libertaire



## alenaro

_Y a-t-il vraiment un avenir pour une «alterinformatique libertaire» où le travail de création serait gratuit ?
_
Prise d'un article de journal, la phrase contient cette locution entre guillemets que je ne suis pas en mesure de traduire correctemnt peut-etre.

_C'è davvero un avvenire per una "altrinformatica libertaria"...__
_
Comment juger ce neologisme? Les italiens, traduiriez-vous le mot comme _altrinformatica_,  ou vous laisseriez le mot comme ça _alterinformatica_? Le sens est toujours le meme, c'est à dire "alternative"? ou croyez-vous que il peut avoir la signification de "informatique altereée"? Est-ce qu'il y un jeu de mots que je ne vois pas?  _

_Et à propos de _libertaire? _Le sens est_ liberale ou libertaria, _en italien?_
_


----------



## Nicuzza22

Est-ce que tu peux nous donner un peu plus du context, s'il te plait?
 La traduction de "libertaire" est "libertaria" vu que "liberale" a une autre signification ( De Mauro Paravia http://old.demauroparavia.it/63418) 
A mon avis, "alterinformatique" en italien devrait etre traduit par "alter-informatica" parce "alter" est un préfixe latin et pas français et pour le souligner je mettrais un tiret...


----------



## Corsicum

Nicuzza22 said:


> A mon avis, "alterinformatique" en italien devrait etre traduit par "alter-informatica" parce "alter" est un préfixe latin et pas français et pour le souligner je mettrais un tiret...


*Oui, c'est aussi mon avis, e**t des copies de contextes* :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
_« 3.1.3. Une utilisation *"libertaire"* de l'internet = 3.1.3. Un'utilizzazione *"libertaria"* di Internet »_
_« s'appuient sur l'idéal associatif et *libertaire* d'un certain nombre d'internautes = leva sugli ideali associativi e *libertari* di un certo numero di utilizzatori di Internet »_


----------



## alenaro

Nicuzza e Corsicum, merci. 
Que pensez-vous de la traduction de _travail de création_? Je n'aime pas le choix de ces deux mots, mais je ne peux pas en bouleverser la signification...


----------



## Corsicum

*Pour* « _travail de création_ » *tu peux retrouver sur le même site 14 résultats, dont un au hasard :*
_« ou modèle protégé si elle résulte d'un *travail de création* indépendant réalisé = o modello protetto se risulta da *un'opera di creazione* indipendente »_


----------



## Nicuzza22

Nella legislatura italiana, quello che è coperto dai diritti d'autore (perché è di questo che si sta parlando mi pare, cioè l'informatica democratica) cioè il lavoro di creazione su cui poi si fanno valere i proprio diritti si chiama "opera dell'ignegno (di carattere creativo)" questo è il lessico più adeguato, ma in francese? En français "travail de création" est-il le terme jurudique exact qui indique l'object de tutèle par les lois sur le droit d'auteur???


----------



## Corsicum

Nicuzza22 said:


> "travail de création" est-il le terme jurudique exact qui indique l'object de tutèle par les lois sur le droit d'auteur???


Concernant la question posée pour le _« travail de création »_ il y a ici 14 textes en Italien Français et plusieurs langues européennes : _« Travail de création_ » => 14 réponses
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
« _Travail de crèation_ » ET « _informatique_ » => 4 réponses, dont *22008A1030(01) / 31997D1336 / 51996AP0222 / 51995AP0336*
Je ne sais pas si ces textes sont pertinents pour l’Italien, je les communique pour avoir des contextes ?

De manière plus générale, sous toutes réserves je ne suis pas juriste : 
Pour les droits d’auteur ou la protection de la création des logiciels , je crois que c’est assez compliqué et que cela se traite au niveau européen, l’EPO ou l’OEB (l’office européen des brevets), voir aussi WIPO, protection des brevets Italiens inclus pour l'informatique.
D’un point de vue juridique, on parle de « brevetabilité des logiciels », je n’en sais pas plus ?
Il me semble que l’expression « travail de création » est générique et qu’elle concerne la propriété intellectuelle en général, les œuvres. 
- Les droits d’auteur sont gérés par des organismes spécialités classiques.
- Les droits de propriété du logiciel par les offices de brevet en relation avec les offiices nationaux. 
Cf WIPO : Layout 1

Voir ici pour les brevets déposé pour l’informatique, les logiciels :
http://ep.espacenet.com/quickSearch?locale=en_EP
 
Pour les copies de logiciel c'est un sujet analogue à celui des autres droits de propriété...ect 

_ps : Je fais peut être une erreur, sous toutes réserves je ne suis pas juriste spécialisé dans la propriété intellectuelle_


----------



## Nicuzza22

Nel dizionario dell'UE (IATE), quindi abbastanza autorevole, ho trovato la traduzione di "travail de création" con "opera di creazione" sempre in ambito di proprietà intellettuale...adesso alenaro: a te la scelta!


----------



## Corsicum

Toujours ici ?: 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
*« opera dell'ingegno » =>* on a aussi 6 réponses 
Dont la première *:* _« opera dell’ingegno = droit d’auteur »_


----------



## alenaro

Maintenant il est tard pour changer, j'avais enfin choisi "lavoro creativo". Tout ce que je savais était qu'il s'agissait d'un article de journal, le sujet traité ne paraissait pas seulement juridique. Je n'avais pas de context si non celui du texte lui-meme. Mais je ne savais d'où l'article avait été pris non plus.
J'espere que ça va aller...

Nicuzza, j'a controlé sur IATE, mais la seule que j'ai trouvée disait "opera di creazione". Pourrais-tu placer ici le link, s'il te plait?


----------



## Corsicum

alenaro said:


> "lavoro creativo".


Le terme est plus générique que « _un'opera di creazione *»* _mais cela devrait passer, je l’ai retrouvé pour des contextes analogues, par exemple :
_"il lavoro creativo e artistico = le travail créatif et artistique"_


----------



## Nicuzza22

travail de création:

http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/Sear...in=0&matching=&typeOfSearch=s&start=10&next=1

deuxième page et c'est justement "opera di creazione", mais dans le textes conçus en Italien on parle de "opera dell'ingegno"... de toute façon "lavoro creativo" n'est pas une faute et il est bien compréhensible!


----------

